# Chipped sky cards?????



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi I was just wondering if any of you guys had either seen/heard or used these cards and do they work/exist and are they worth it????

I have been told i can get one for either the cable or the sky at my dads local pub and it costs 40 quid for the card and i think it needs upgrading every 6-9 months which costs think it was another 20 quid!

So the question is are these worth it or do they even exist????

I know fir instance that sky world is nearly 50 a month so in 6 months that would be 300 quid so obviously looking at it like that i have saved if i get one, the other thing though is that i dont want it to mess up after i have brought it, thats if it works in the 1st place!!!!

So has anyone ever seen/used or had one and do they actually work????


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

I have had a chipped box (cable) for a few years well worth it, it has broke twice it cost £100 and a further £50 to fix so £200 so far but well worth it every channel, would of cost thousands on sky


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes, chipped boxes exist.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Not possible for sky, their encryption has not been hacked....and probably will not be...

For cable get a starview box off ebay!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

sky has been done....

it uses a card share scheme, where the boxes copy a valid master card.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Sky spend thousands on preventing hackers from getting free TV, id say its a non-starter mate tbh. Would involve too much re-hacking etc - I think i read somewhere they change the codes a few times per week, much more than any other broadcaster.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

UK sky changes the encription key every few hours, theres no realy efective way that I know off that its possible, however other EU countries use older versions of the sky hardware/software in there countries set up (cough cough spain/italy..) so you could if you re-postition a decent dish (not a crappy sky mini dish - talking 100cm+ dish baby..) then use a "special card" + recever and probably a card programer and your laughing because alot of the content like sports/movies is transmited in english then they have subs/dubs but theres a button you can press to get english (so Im told..)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

wogihao said:


> UK sky changes the encription key every few hours, theres no realy efective way that I know off that its possible, however other EU countries use older versions of the sky hardware/software in there countries set up (cough cough spain/italy..) so you could if you re-postition a decent dish (not a crappy sky mini dish - talking 100cm+ dish baby..) then use a "special card" + recever and probably a card programer and your laughing because alot of the content like sports/movies is transmited in english then they have subs/dubs but theres a button you can press to get english (so Im told..)


I wonder what Wogi has setup at home???


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I wonder what Wogi has setup at home???


haha no but in a previous job the manager used to have that setup.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Slamdog said:


> sky has been done....
> 
> it uses a card share scheme, where the boxes copy a valid master card.


Yes it has been done on old sky, but the latest is a no no...

Just get yourself a starview box...


----------



## andypenhill (Feb 18, 2010)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> Yes it has been done on old sky, but the latest is a no no...
> 
> Just get yourself a starview box...


can any one in swindon chipped sky cards


----------



## andypenhill (Feb 18, 2010)

can u chipped sky cards


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> I wonder what Wogi has setup at home???


probably this


----------



## andypenhill (Feb 18, 2010)

can u get chipped sky card


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

yes its possible. all you need is a bent cable guy either working for sky or the cable company you wish to use. Its easy for them to program a card. I even had tv and internet piggybacked onto someone elses account.

You only need the card upgraded everytime the company issues a new code on their cards, usually once a year, to try to clamp down on what we are talking about

40 quid is a good price though, usually its closer to a ton


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

I remember the days of the original Sky boxes where you could simply but a bit of sellotape around the card and it would open all the channels!!!

I miss the good old days.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> Not possible for sky, their encryption has not been hacked....and probably will not be...
> 
> For cable get a starview box off ebay!


Just had a look on e bay!!!

This might be handy for me as i'm moving abroad in a couple of months and was wondering how to get english Sky tv. Would one of these boxes be good to go if you i had it chipped? Would i need to get a dish once i'm out there?


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

nagra 3 encryption on cable is coming in some areas it already has so take the gamble,and it is unhackable


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

i work for Virgin and was told about the new nagra cards being introduced soon which will render all chipped cars/boxes useless. Apparently if the codes are hacked within 10 years i think it was then nagra lose the contract and don't get paid. supposed to be impossible to crack


----------



## andypenhill (Feb 18, 2010)

can u do virgin cards im in swindon


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

andypenhill said:


> can u do virgin cards im in swindon


Virgin use an encryption method called Nagravision 3 which is posted above. This software has not been hacked therefore no he cant do virgin cards


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Same was said for blu ray, and that only took months 

Someone will crack nagra just for the challenge.



sawyer said:


> i work for Virgin and was told about the new nagra cards being introduced soon which will render all chipped cars/boxes useless. Apparently if the codes are hacked within 10 years i think it was then nagra lose the contract and don't get paid. supposed to be impossible to crack


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Same was said for blu ray, and that only took months
> 
> Someone will crack nagra just for the challenge.


Well it has been around for 10 years and is yet to be cracked


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Just means someone isn't interested enough, it'll happen.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

a dreambox and cardshare may be the answer.


----------



## samsam (Jul 12, 2010)

You can't hack either sky or virgin. You can cardshare both though. I use to have a dreambox and payed £10 a month to share someones card who had full hd sky. Now I have a kryptview a780 which you only pay for the box. About £150 if your lucky. The starview box I wouldn't go near they have been rumours they've been caught and boxes are not working.

For both sky and virgin you need an Internet connection to recieve the code from the other persons card.

If you want anymore info let us know.


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

Starveiw boxes no longer work i used to have one but last year they got turned off and couldnt get it bk on


----------



## samsam (Jul 12, 2010)

There are rumours Josh that the servers have not been seized just the people running it and could be back on soon but I've heard that for months now. I was deciding between starview and kryptview and I picked the right one.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Is kryptview for sky or virgin?


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

Hardc0re said:


> Is kryptview for sky or virgin?


virgin


----------

